# New fee in the US for foreigners seeking permanent residence



## drbrucehoag

Citizens in the US have been paying fees all their lives in order to live in that country; except they have a different name: Taxes.


----------



## Deckard11381

Ironic, isn't it Bruce? Now immigrants to the U.S. have to pay even more money for the privilege of unwittingly ensnaring themselves in FBAR and FATCA hell - neither of which is mentioned in their Welcome Wagon visa packages. Said the spider to the fly, "Will you walk into my parlour?"


----------

